# first time yellow bellied slider



## murtagh1988 (May 14, 2012)

Hello folks, 
I have just bought a yellow bellied slider and know very little about them really. I was wondering if anyone can help me with a few questions.

What is the best thing to feed it, I have food but it not that interested?

What depth should the water be?

Do i need to heat the water and if so how?

I have a rock just under water level for it to lie on but i need a turtle dock, Whats the best one?

Can i put any other animals in with it without him eating them?

Do i need a heat light right above the turtle dock when i get it.

when can i tell what sex it is and how?


And is ther any advice you can give me.

I would really appreciate the help.

Thanx
Ciaran


----------



## TheProfessor (Apr 19, 2011)

murtagh1988 said:


> Hello folks,
> I have just bought a yellow bellied slider and know very little about them really. I was wondering if anyone can help me with a few questions.
> 
> What is the best thing to feed it, I have food but it not that interested?
> ...


answers in red


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi, welcome to the site.
Food wise, Reptomin is the preferred staple. A variety of foods should be offered, but a good pellet such as Reptomin will get you a long way. Avoid foods with freeze dried shrimp or fish, as the turtles will only pick out the bits they want, and ignore the rest.

Sliders are very strong swimmers, and even for a small turtle you should fill the tank as high as you can, whilst making sure the turtle can't climb out. Provide plenty of decoration such as plastic plants close to the surface, so that the turtle can rest on them and breathe, otherwise they can become exhausted.

A submersible water heater sold for fish aquariums is needed for young sliders. Aim to keep the water 24-29°C.

Commerical turtle docks can be hit and miss, some are made of relatively cheap polystyrene material which the turtle might try to eat. A good, natural looking alternative is cork bark, which floats in the water. Cut a section the same width as you tank, and wedge it in. A spotlight, such as a desk lamp, will need to be placed above the basking area to keep it warmer than the water (aim for 35°C). It can take a while for the turtle to begin to bask, but they will eventually work up the courage to.

Turtles are solitary animals, and will try to eat any other aquarium inhabitants you put in with them. Sometimes you can get away with small, fast fish in the enclosure, but from time to time they may be caught. To start with, get the enclosure set up for the turtle, and you can consider this later.

You can usually tell the sex when the turtle is approximately 4 inches long, by looking at the position of the cloaca on the tail.

Other advice: 
Avoid using gravel, which they can eat on occasional, and cause impaction (blockage of the digesting tract). Either use pebbles larger than the turtle's head, play sand (which is usually fine enough to not cause problems if eaten), or no substrate.

What size tank do you have, and do you have a filter in place?

Best,
Paul


----------



## murtagh1988 (May 14, 2012)

Hello guys, thanx very much for all the advice, it has all been taken and alot of things changed on you recomindations. Now a have a big issue, my turtle will not eat, i Have tried the pellets, frozen worms and dried fish pieces giving to me by a friend who has a turtle and he hasnt touched a bite.

My friend also stated that you never see his eyes open, they always seem to have a white film over them.

Any idea what i can try so that the little man stays alive, Everything in his tank is set up to suit already.

I look forward to your advise


----------

